# Excuse me while I choke this photographer



## abraxas (May 12, 2008)

or--Why don't you put that down before you get hurt?
.


----------



## Battou (May 12, 2008)

Nice shot....I like that a bunch


----------



## abraxas (May 12, 2008)

Battou said:


> Nice shot....I like that a bunch



thnx.


----------



## spiffybeth (May 12, 2008)

i like the distortion on the arms :lmao:


----------



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

Is this finally a picture of you?!?!?!?


----------



## abraxas (May 12, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> i like the distortion on the arms :lmao:



Knuckle-dragger. 



BoblyBill said:


> Is this finally a picture of you?!?!?!?



Yep, but it's quite old.  The moustache is gone, and for the last month now the cigarette also. The hair is much, much longer, and Eddie, the 150lb. wolfhound is also still keeping wolves out of the backyard.


----------



## Miaow (May 12, 2008)

Cool pic


----------



## Terri Walsh (May 12, 2008)

wicked shot


----------



## Senor Hound (May 13, 2008)

What kind of lens makes that sort of circular warp?  A fish-eye?  If so, what sort of mm was it?

I'm guessing the aperture was small-high?


----------



## abraxas (May 14, 2008)

Miaow said:


> Cool pic



Cool. Thank you.



Terri Walsh said:


> wicked shot



 Thanks.



Senor Hound said:


> What kind of lens makes that sort of circular warp?  A fish-eye?  If so, what sort of mm was it?
> 
> I'm guessing the aperture was small-high?



The lens is a 182 degree fisheye adapter for my nikon 990.  This was shot in 2000.  I was just the button-pusher on the end of the camera, meaning I just put the settings to fisheye 1 in the menu.

exif says:

f7 @ 1/825sec.
8mm focal length
100 iso.

The camera has been laying in a box for so long I was kind of surprised it still works.  This is an old shot, which I've been going through to see if it's a strange enough concept to work with.

I bought the contraption originally to do 360 ipix photos.

check 'em out:
http://360photos.net


----------



## Hobbes (May 15, 2008)

haha kinda reminds me of Homer and Bart Simpson


----------



## spiffybeth (May 15, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Yep, but it's quite old.  The moustache is gone, *and for the last month now the cigarette also.* The hair is much, much longer, and Eddie, the 150lb. wolfhound is also still keeping wolves out of the backyard.


thats quite the feat. congrats on kicking the habit!


----------



## abraxas (May 15, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> haha kinda reminds me of Homer and Bart Simpson



 Thanks, I think.



spiffybeth said:


> thats quite the feat. congrats on kicking the habit!



Today is day 35- to the minute.  I've smoked for 40+ years.  I met a guy last week that quit after 45 years, but had a heart attack to convince him.  There's just so much I want to see and do yet.


----------



## NickButler (May 21, 2008)

awesome shot. I really like it.


----------

